# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Problem me shputat e kembeve

## rabija

Desha te pyes nese dikush din diqka ne lidhje me shputat e kembeve, perse ato djegin dhe kane shume nxehtesi d.m.th kane temperature vetem shtresa e perfundme?Nganjehere duken sikur therrin dhe eshte nje situate shume e pa pershtatshme! Kjo me se shumti ndodh gjate nates dhe eshte shume e veshtire te flesh dhe me ore te tera duhet te rrish zgjuar?! A  dini diqka mos ka kjo lidhje me ndonje semundje ose paralajmrim i saj?!
  Ju pershendes te gjithve ...

----------


## teta

hmm,ti besh njehere nje pal analiza laboratorike komplete dmth analizat e gjakut,me potencim ke yndyrat dhe transaminazat,pastaja nje echo e abdomenit me potencim ne melqi,dhee hormonet e gjendres tireoide T3 T4 TSH,,,dhe te shifet si fillim...

ps thuaj ti,si ke filluar do me duhet te beje nje vizit sitematike....hah,por i ke i cik simptomet jo shum te qarta prandaja

----------


## rabija

Kam bere analizat sot por se di qka eshte bere prej analizave por mkane dal gjithqka ne rregull ! Por veshtiresite jane ende ketu se di tani si te veproj!?

----------


## dardajan

> Desha te pyes nese dikush din diqka ne lidhje me shputat e kembeve, perse ato djegin dhe kane shume nxehtesi d.m.th kane temperature vetem shtresa e perfundme?Nganjehere duken sikur therrin dhe eshte nje situate shume e pa pershtatshme! Kjo me se shumti ndodh gjate nates dhe eshte shume e veshtire te flesh dhe me ore te tera duhet te rrish zgjuar?! A  dini diqka mos ka kjo lidhje me ndonje semundje ose paralajmrim i saj?!
>   Ju pershendes te gjithve ...


Para  se  te  flini  fusni  kembet  ne  uje  te  nxehte  per 15-30 min,  them  te  nxehte  dhe  jo  te  vaket  pra  aq  sa  ta  duroj  kemba.
Pastaj  gjum  te  embel  se  nuk  do  te  djegin  me.

Mjeksia  Kineze  thote  i  ftohti  me  te  ftohte,  dhe  i  nxehti  me  te  nxehte.

Ka  mundesi  ta  keni  nga  aciditeti  ne  trup,  dhe sidomos  ne  stomak,  nese  keni  probleme. Ka  edhe  mundesi  te  tjera  por  nese  don  me flejt  mjafton  vetem  futja e kembeve ne uje te nxehte.

----------


## Viola.V

> Desha te pyes nese dikush din diqka ne lidhje me shputat e kembeve, perse ato djegin dhe kane shume nxehtesi d.m.th kane temperature vetem shtresa e perfundme?Nganjehere duken sikur therrin dhe eshte nje situate shume e pa pershtatshme! Kjo me se shumti ndodh gjate nates dhe eshte shume e veshtire te flesh dhe me ore te tera duhet te rrish zgjuar?! A  dini diqka mos ka kjo lidhje me ndonje semundje ose paralajmrim i saj?!
>   Ju pershendes te gjithve ...



Ne fillim qe me erdhi ne mendje eshte se ke vitamin deficiency , qe te jep dhimbje ne nervat dhe kete e shkakton mungesa e vitamines B ose ke heavy metals depozite tek shputat e kembeve . Por mos harro qe edhe diabeti jep te nejta shenja .

Pra 3 gjera : diabet , mungese vitamine B (qe shkakton dhimbje ne nervat e trupit ) ose ke heavy metals te depozituar tek shputat e kembeve .

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Viola diabeti jep shenj hapjen e plagve ne kembe, mos e tmerro personin ne fjale se me gjith kto qe i thoni e nxorret invalid .
Ben mir qe kur keni simptoma te tilla qe ju len pa gjum ti drejtoheni mjekut , se ktu ne ti rreshtojm 100 semundje dhe ju mund te keni dicka shum te lehte qe mund te iki ndoshte dhe me nje masazh .
Pra doktorri do ishte rruga me e drejt ne rast te till .

----------

